# More Leeks !!!



## Fins (Jan 28, 2004)

Found them in Lenawee county today. Only picked the bigger ones as they are still a little immature it seems. I only saw two patches so its prolly a little early yet. Few more days and the pickens should be good.

If any one has any recipes for Ramps post em up. I'de like to try some new ones out.


----------



## Fins (Jan 28, 2004)

Lets try this


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

between southern Michigan and here. 

They're up here, about an inch, and only in the warmest areas. 

We need rain, badly.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

And even quite a difference here in the northern lower. My favorite places to gather them are still under a foot of snow. Between the cold nights, snow still in places and the lack of rain, leek and morel season's gonna be slow coming this spring!


----------

